# New Roof - Proper way to remove vents that should not have been installed?



## pdxman (4 mo ago)

I am having my roof replaced and the roofing contractor put in 2 vents that should not be there. See pics. He says he will remove them. I'm trying to make sure that he does everything properly and doesn't take any shortcuts that would make the roof any less durable and water resistant than if he had not put those vents in. 

So I'd like to know how much of the underlayment and shingles he should be replacing to do it right. It seems to me that he should remove all the ridge shingles and regular shingles (looks like 4 rows to me) and put in new underlayment. I'm not sure if he needs to go all the way from the vents to the end of the roof or if he can just do a section around the vents and have it be as good as if he never put the vents there. Any insight anyone can give me on this is much appreciated.


----------



## BirminghamRoofs (Jul 2, 2020)

2 tiny peices of wood. A few shingles and some nails. What you have posted seems excessive. What kind of ventilation do you have on the roof?


----------

